# Rear springs sagging maybe?



## Guest (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi all...

The rear of my 200 sits *no joke* about 1.5" lower than the front of my car. What's up with that? I think it looks retarted. Are there any fixes, or should I just get new springs?

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

our cars are made like that.. the front wheelwell is bigger than the back..

only thing you can do is drop it


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

here's a fix, coilovers or tein springs.


----------



## 200sx Se-T (Jun 24, 2003)

Your stock dampers are prob blown.. buy new after market ones (I recomend KBY AGX) with some eibach springs you will be much happier with the ride and handling of your car. You can prob get both the springs and struts/shocks off ebay for no more than 550 shipped.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2003)

where can I pick up a set of dampers? I assume this means the rear struts? Also, I found these on ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33582&item=2420093718

H&R - anyone heard of them, they seem like they wouldnt be bad... Thanks guys


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

those are the springs I have...
drops the car real niec  and the ride isn't half bad


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2003)

HOLY CRAP! That looks sooooo low... almost too low.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

it isnt, just watch out for high speed bumps and steep parking garages


----------

